# A Nightmare on Elm Street (2010)



## MooreEnt24

*"Elm Street" Remake is being shot at my High School!*

I just got news from my old video teacher that the "Nightmare on Elm Street" remake is being shot at my old high school, Barrington High School in Illinois!

Apparently, they are filming in our pool, gymnasium, and a classroom. Also, they are filming one street over on our actual Elm St.






I'm super excited, and I will definitely be taking many photos when I return to Illinois for the Summer.

They begin shooting the first week of May.

I will keep you all posted.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Very cool. Maybe I'll find out if they need extras.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Wow! Very cool!
Definitely keep us updated on that!


----------



## MooreEnt24

I've actually been speaking with the production office to see if I could get an internship. But it doesn't look likely.

We may be producing a small "Welcome" video for the cast/crew, though. A sort of parody of what it would be like if Freddy Kruger worked at our school.

I'll post it when it's done.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

You may have more luck getting in as a gopher. Then at least you would be on set still.

Then you have access to the director and producers casually.


----------



## MooreEnt24

Yeah, I'm attempting to get work as a non-paying P.A.


----------



## Revenant

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!

Who's making this? Michael Bay? Kill him.

I'm sorry, the madness has to stop. Someone please explain to me what the **** was wrong with Nightmare on Elm Street that merits a remake. Hollywood is a cesspool brimming with the ****-for-brains of ponytailed fat bastards in Armani suits who lack even enough imagination to write a decent conceptual ripoff. I don't mean to upset anyone who's looking forward to this, but I don't care how excited people get about this piece of ****e being made. I'm sorry.

I hope it bombs at the box office, fails in rentals, and never makes its money back. This is a seriously raw nerve for me, and now it's focused on one of my absolute favorite horror movies of all time.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Don Givens

Well I was thinking about landscaping my yard this year but now I'm concerned that someone who liked it better the way it was might come and crap all over it and spoil my happiness.


----------



## joker

Don Givens said:


> Well I was thinking about landscaping my yard this year but now I'm concerned that someone who liked it better the way it was might come and crap all over it and spoil my happiness.


As long as it's an original layout/design and not a copy of someone else's yard I say go ahead


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm looking forward to the pardoy, Moore. I know the sound track will be lovely.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Revenant said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!
> 
> Who's making this? Michael Bay? Kill him.
> 
> I'm sorry, the madness has to stop. Someone please explain to me what the **** was wrong with Nightmare on Elm Street that merits a remake. Hollywood is a cesspool brimming with the ****-for-brains of ponytailed fat bastards in Armani suits who lack even enough imagination to write a decent conceptual ripoff. I don't mean to upset anyone who's looking forward to this, but I don't care how excited people get about this piece of ****e being made. I'm sorry.
> 
> I hope it bombs at the box office, fails in rentals, and never makes its money back. This is a seriously raw nerve for me, and now it's focused on one of my absolute favorite horror movies of all time.
> 
> Just my opinion.


As a matter of fact, Rev, we're covering this on the new Hauntcast......


----------



## HolyTerror

> NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!
> 
> Who's making this? Michael Bay? Kill him.
> 
> I'm sorry, the madness has to stop. Someone please explain to me what the **** was wrong with Nightmare on Elm Street that merits a remake. Hollywood is a cesspool brimming with the ****-for-brains of ponytailed fat bastards in Armani suits who lack even enough imagination to write a decent conceptual ripoff. I don't mean to upset anyone who's looking forward to this, but I don't care how excited people get about this piece of ****e being made. I'm sorry.
> 
> I hope it bombs at the box office, fails in rentals, and never makes its money back. This is a seriously raw nerve for me, and now it's focused on one of my absolute favorite horror movies of all time.
> 
> Just my opinion.


All I can say , ( being new here ) is

WOW ! ! !​
did someone **** ih his Wheaties this morning , or what ?

Dude , you honestly need to take a chill pill there before you blast off and pop a cork . 
Hey , how do ya know that after this new one is done , that maybe , JUST , maybe ... it MIGHT be :


> one of my absolute favorite horror movies of all time.


?????????????????????????????????

Don't know till its out and you get to see it , huh ? 
meanwhile .. 
chill out a smidge before you go off into popping some major blood vessels 
and then , that coffin you were thinking about making , just MIGHT end being yours for REAL !


----------



## RoxyBlue

Rev is just expressing in a colorful way what we all think at some point - why a remake of something we feel was "done right" the first time? I don't have any strong feelings one way or another about this particular film, but I certainly have my own favorites that I couldn't imagine being remade ("Gone With the Wind" comes to mind, as does "The Wizard of Oz"). And of course, surely it must be true that a remake can be a pleasant surprise, simply because it presents a point of view you hadn't imagined.

I think "wait and see" is a good approach here. I'm sure Moore will keep us posted. I'm also sure that Rev meant no harm or insult to the thread and just needed to vent a bit.


----------



## BuriedAlive

I was listening to RFR a few weeks back and Jonathan mentioned they are thinking about making Freddy not just a child killer, but a pedophile. I think that is just taking the Nightmare on Elm St. concept one big step over the edge.


----------



## traditionprincess

BuriedAlive said:


> I was listening to RFR a few weeks back and Jonathan mentioned they are thinking about making Freddy not just a child killer, but a pedophile. I think that is just taking the Nightmare on Elm St. concept one big step over the edge.


I hope they don't do that! I prefer to have a supernatural horror movie that people die and get ripped apart, not just creepy guys going around touching poor children! That would be terrible! Just thinking about it makes me want to cry!


----------



## MooreEnt24

I'm not surprised by the mixed feelings from the audience on this one. The original 'Nightmare' films are classics. However, I have high hopes for the remake.

I think we can all safely say that Freddy became more and more goofy in his later films. Almost to the point of being a joke. I'm hoping that they return Freddy to his original roots as a truly horrifying character.

I think with the advent of CGI, special make-up effects, and, of course, a MUCH bigger budget; the new 'Nightmare on Elm Street' will be a surreal, ethereal horror film for this 'gorrified' generation.

There are some films that can always be updated and still be just as good, if not an improvement as the original.


----------



## EMU

I am honestly sick or re-makes im going to give this as ive done others a chance, but i say we go to all big movie companies and cut up their Blockbuster cards, maybe we might be able to see something new, and or interesting... i dunno just my opinion.


----------



## Spooky1

Revenant, I know how you feel. I just don't understand the need Hollywood has to remake movies that were properly the first time. I guess they feel it's a easy buck to be made, because it will have a built in audience. I cringed when I heard about the remake of "The Day The Earth Stood Still". The original is one of my favorites. The best thing we can do not go see the movie. If remakes of classic movies don't make money, maybe they'll be force to think of something original (but I won't hold my breath).


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I share Rev's thoughts to a degree, even to the point that there are few new theatre plays anymore. Just "remakes" of past plays. 

At least putting a film to stage is a novel concept. I have several I'd like to see adapted. But there I'm a hypocrite. After all. how original is that?


----------



## Don Givens

Anyway, I believe the thread was originated by someone excited because they were remaking a classic film at their old school and hoping to participate. So to that I say that sounds really cool. 

If someone wants to start a thread about whether or not they should remake classic movies or songs I'd be happy to offer my opinion.


----------



## Spooky1

Having a movie filmed in your school sounds like fun. Watching the movie and recognizing the location should make it extra creepy. How are they going to start filming in May? Won't classes still be in session until early June?


----------



## MooreEnt24

Spooky1 said:


> Having a movie filmed in your school sounds like fun. Watching the movie and recognizing the location should make it extra creepy. How are they going to start filming in May? Won't classes still be in session until early June?


I'm assuming they've worked something out with the school. The classes will be beginning to wind down, and they may just do the gym/pool sequences first. Or maybe just the stuff on Elm Street, which is behind the school.


----------



## skeletonowl

sounds neat! I always wanted a movie filmed near me!


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse

That's so cool!
Definitely try to get yourself a gig on set. That would be wicked.


----------



## MooreEnt24

I will certainly try! Right now, it doesn't look like the parody video is going to happen. But I will definitely be taking some pics when I visit home.


----------



## Revenant

Don Givens said:


> Anyway, I believe the thread was originated by someone excited because they were remaking a classic film at their old school and hoping to participate. So to that I say that sounds really cool.
> 
> If someone wants to start a thread about whether or not they should remake classic movies or songs I'd be happy to offer my opinion.


Good point Don. The idea of having a major studio movie filmed in your hometown -- damn, in your school even -- is very cool. It was not my intent to threadjack, but hearing that the Remake$ Remake$ Remake$ craze leveled its crosshairs at a major fave of mine ground a raw nerve, and badly. Notice they never remake a film that was a good idea but poorly done... no, they constantly re-fix what ain't broke.

That being said... hometown studio hosting is awesome. Right now a George Clooney movie is being shot in St. Louis and everyone is mondo excited. It's bringing lots of commerce to the area, and people in the local filmmaking community have an opportunity to work on something that people are actually going to see for a change. And of course the hundreds upon hundreds of extras, which is a very cool way to make a few bucks and a free lunch for doing not much and end up with some fun stories to tell afterward.

We haven't had many Hollywood films made here; the local government never seems to get it that it's an economic boon to the region. Before this was Game of Their Lives, White Palace (I eat lunch at the diner they shot that in all the time lol it's around the corner from my work), and of course Escape From New York. Your town will definitely come out the better for the experience; get in on it if you can.


----------



## MooreEnt24

I'm definitely thrilled about this movie being shot in my hometown. We still haven't gotten over the thrill of having "The Dark Knight" shot in Chicago; many of which I had the privilege to view.

I hope this remake will be something I can be proud to say was shot in my home town.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

As we talked about on the last Hauntcast, Jackie Earl Haley has been confirmed as the new Freddy Krueger.

There's also some other casting news - Read on for the details:

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/15803

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/15806


----------



## kprimm

I just dont understand why they have to continue to Re-make already successful movies.What they need to do is come up with new ideas and make new movies.The original nightmare movies are good i dont see why we need a new one.Although i do have to say i am a big Halloween movie fan and i was very impressed with Rob Zombies remake,now i watch it right along with all the originals.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

If the original is good and was made only 30-40 years ago, there is no excuse to remake it.

That's my philosophy. It's rigid and tough, but that's how I believe it should be.


----------



## Sinister

While as a general rule I don't _really_ condone the remake of good films, I am not as opposed to them as I once was. On a much deeper level, I think films that were screwed up the first time _should_ be remade. No money in that, I guess. Still waiting on a new version of *Halloween III: Season of the Witch. *


----------



## Revenant

If they could come up with a _slightly_ less annoying song.


----------



## Spooky1

I usually don't like to see remakes of movies I think were done right the first time, so I really don't think nightmare needs to be redone. On the other hand I'm looking forward to seeing the new Wolfman this fall, so apparently I'm not very consistent.:googly:


----------



## traditionprincess

Where is it being shot? What state?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Revenant said:


> If they could come up with a _slightly_ less annoying song.


What does that mean? Which song?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

It's all about the Benjamins and it's just (sadly) a fact of modern life. As I've said, if you don't want to buy into the remake thang, then don't. Go watch the originals and ignore this stuff.

However, in terms of *Nightmare, Halloween and Friday the 13th*, I acutally get the idea that too much time has passed since the last sequel and/or the sequels had degenerated into so much trash that the studios want to reboot the idea into something new.

I mean, really - who wants Michael fighting Tyra, Jason in space, or Freddy .....uhm just generally stinking and not being scary?

I would rather see a remake/reboot than the sad excuses for sequels that we had to suffer in the past few years.

But again that's just me. What do you think?


----------



## Sinister

DeadDudeintheHouse said:


> What does that mean? Which song?


Revenant means that "Eight More Days To Halloween," nonsense. That thing gets in your head and stays there for _DAYS_. I have to get off this subject, because I feel it making it's presence known in the computer upstairs...:zombie:


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Oh yeah. Didn't notice that. I was going to insist it was insane for someone to say the "One, two, Freddy's coming for you!" song was irritating.


----------



## Uncle Steed

I love that Halloween III song, heh heh.

I'm pumped for the new _Nightmare_ flick, I gotta admit. Wish it were still Englund, but I love Jackie Earle Haley.


----------



## Sinister

Check out the new Nancy Thompson:

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/15976


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I caught this earlier too. I mean, I guess she's ok. Not like I can say I know her really from her vast body of work.


----------



## Sinister

Johnny Thunder said:


> I caught this earlier too. I mean, I guess she's ok. Not like I can say I know her really from her vast body of work.


I hear ya, brother! But, I'm willing to give her a shot solely on the fact how Scout Taylor Compton did with the Laurie Strode role in Zombie's *Halloween*. She came totally out of left field, gave us a more contemporary interpretation of the character, and was very likable in the part. Newcomers in the industry always deserve one good chance to show what they can do.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

True, bruddah, true.

So when do you and I get cast in Halloween 2 or Friday the 13th Part 2 as "Bum Outside Gun Store #1 and Bum Eating From Garbage Can #4"?


----------



## Draik41895

well you guys gotta start telling me about this stuff,i love eating from the garbage


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I'm confused...why didn't they want Robert for the role of Freddy again?


----------



## Sinister

Sickie Ickie said:


> I'm confused...why didn't they want Robert for the role of Freddy again?


Simply put: He's too old for the role. Englund himself has said that he is (Not exactly in those words) and it's time to pass the mantle on. He also said that doing *Freddy vs. Jason* took a lot out of him in the role of Krueger, and he almost didn't complete the film because of the physical toll. When doing remakes, it's almost a given that the original actors won't reprise said character. About the best they can hope for is a cameo; sort of like Lou Ferrigno did for *The Hulk*.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

My good friend Sin, as always, is absolutely correct.

We covered this is a Hauntcast and Englund's comments are pretty entertaining.
_
"Anyway, I'm too old for this new version, otherwise it would be Freddie vs. Viagra..."_

http://www.badtaste.it/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=2933&Itemid=30


----------



## MooreEnt24

traditionprincess said:


> Where is it being shot? What state?


Chicago, IL


----------



## willyqpublic

*travesty*

These things shouldn't happen. Really, what is A Nightmare on Elm Street without the firehouse of blood coming out of Johnny Depp's chest?


----------



## Spartan005

This movie is going to be a gigantic failure. However I must say that Jackie is a great choice to play krueger...even though he stands at a menacing 5'5"


----------



## willyqpublic

Don Givens said:


> Well I was thinking about landscaping my yard this year but now I'm concerned that someone who liked it better the way it was might come and crap all over it and spoil my happiness.


I'm sorry, but your landscaping just doesn't match my artistic vision. I'm going to add a fiery car crash and maybe a topless woman or two and see how that works for the test audience.


----------



## MooreEnt24

There's been a lot of hustle and bustle around Barrington lately. 

A bunch of my friends have been cast as extras, and I'm told Freddy is being hidden by umbrellas when he walks around.

Sounds like they're really trying to keep this secretive.


----------



## Shadojack

Gotto agree with Revenant on this one. Hollywood is just making remake after remake. Quick, easy, cheap, no writing or new ideas needed. Just make it a little different from the horiginal and get the money from the generation who were to young to see the first movie, or who couldn't sneak into the theater.


----------



## MooreEnt24

This video contains both the original storyboards and the final video.

The purpose is to demonstrate how closely the storyboards were followed during the making of this video.






All Original Material Copyright © 2009 Moore Entertainment Studios™ All Rights Reserved.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Robert Englund on the New "Nightmare"

http://www.comicbookresources.com/?page=article&id=21971


----------



## Draik41895

i think itl be awesome


----------



## Zombies R Us

I am bucking the trend here but I like the remakes if they are done right. Sometimes when you watch the old stuff it seems kinda tired and definately dated. The thing that sucks is you know the plot line and so no surprises. 
Dawn of the dead was done well as a remake for instance because there was that bit of humour when they were on the roof of the mall and the guy in the gun store across the street was shooting zombies based on their similarities to persons living (or dead), remember the Burt Reynolds guy. This was also a good remake because the zombies got a heck of a lot faster, gave them a "biting" chance so to speak.
As for original....I like Shaun of the Dead, made me laugh and had some good zombie stuff.


----------



## Sinister

Your first look at Jackie Earle Haley as Freddy Krueger:

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/16831


----------



## Johnny Thunder

From the SDCC panel -

http://www.shocktillyoudrop.com/news/interviewsnews.php?id=11247


----------



## MooreEnt24

*"A Nightmare on Elm Street" 2010 Official Teaser Trailer!*

The official teaser trailer for the 2010 remake of "A Nightmare on Elm Street" has been released!

View it here!






Enjoy!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yo, boils and ghouls - the first trailer is out:

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/17519

What do you think?


----------



## Sinister

The trailer looks pretty slick. I just hope what is being seen isn't the best of what's in the movie. The flash of Krueger's face shows a different look and I'm cool with that. If they were going to make him look exactly like Robert Englund's version, that would have taken the film down several notches for me. As it is, it looks darker and grittier than anything after the original film and I say it's about time. With the exception of Dream Warriors, the rest of the Elm Street offerings were pretty much garbage.

I'll check it out on opening day. :xbones:


----------



## Draik41895

i like it all except for the face,I think that it should look more like the old one


----------



## Spartan005

he looks like the scarecrow from the wizard of oz.


----------



## Draik41895

their the same guy!but only one looks like freddy,im hope the makeup isnt really as bad as it looked


----------



## debbie5

This guy has been around for aaagggeessss, acting since he was a teen. How can he be scary when he's about 5 foot 3??


----------



## debbie5

Okay, 5' 5". 5' 3"...all too short.

And in the trailer shot, he DOES look like the scarecrow. Speaking of Oz, I wonder if he's related to Jack Haley,who played the Tin Man? Not that I think Jack ever did any mating that would produce progeny.
Here's more pics:
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q.../jackie-earl-haley-as-freddy-krueger-copy.jpg


----------



## debbie5

AARRGGGGGGHhhhh! They ARE related! The Tin Man/Jack Haley is his grandfather!! OMG- I thought he was gay...eh- back then, you couldn't really be gay. Cool...


----------



## morbidmike

I just hope they go back to Evil Freddy and not witty catch Phrase Freddy(welcome to prime time bitch)(oooooooo what a rush) seriously he should'nt talk just kill.....And also let Rob Zombie direct it so it don't suck!!!!


----------



## Spartan005

wait... let rob zombie direct so it WONT suck?


----------



## Draik41895

morbid mike said:


> I just hope they go back to Evil Freddy and not witty catch Phrase Freddy(welcome to prime time bitch)(oooooooo what a rush) seriously he should'nt talk just kill.....And also let Rob Zombie direct it so it don't suck!!!!





Spartan005 said:


> wait... let rob zombie direct so it WONT suck?


I kinda like his jokes, as long as theirs not a lot.And i agree with spartan, WHAT!?!?!?!?


----------



## Draik41895

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_LcYCjYs-R-c/SmlD3lotnWI/AAAAAAAADAQ/1VaFLH12Ts8/s400/freddy.jpg

real or no?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Sinister said:


> The trailer looks pretty slick. I just hope what is being seen isn't the best of what's in the movie. The flash of Krueger's face shows a different look and I'm cool with that. If they were going to make him look exactly like Robert Englund's version, that would have taken the film down several notches for me. As it is, it looks darker and grittier than anything after the original film and I say it's about time. With the exception of Dream Warriors, the rest of the Elm Street offerings were pretty much garbage.
> 
> I'll check it out on opening day. :xbones:


Like we discussed earlier, I agree with my friend Mister Sinister.


----------



## Spartan005

Draik41895 said:


> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_LcYCjYs-R-c/SmlD3lotnWI/AAAAAAAADAQ/1VaFLH12Ts8/s400/freddy.jpg
> 
> real or no?


I don't think so. I heard somewhere that the makeup artists were going for a healed burnt look... so it won't look as umm.... juicy.

But seriously, why take away freddy's nose? Thats what makes him look scary!


----------



## MrGrimm

Niiice! I'm a Freddy fan myself and can't wait to see this in theaters. I even got dressed up as Freddy for a few Halloweens... ah the memories!

I haven't really bought into all the horror remakes that have come out in the last couple of years, but for my man Fred, I'll make an exception!


----------



## Draik41895

Hey George,what do you think about what we can see of the new makeup?And did you ever get that job you were talking about,whatever it was?


----------



## Master-Macabre

Everything looks good, just the makeup didn't do it for me :/ I mean its extremely realistic when you're going for a real burn victim, but I just don't feel its right for Freddy considering his skin was so iconic to his character.


----------



## scourge999

I liked the batman remakes so I’ll give this a try. The one (three) things that bug me are the references to all of the first 3 films. The first one was just enough scary with the right amount of funny. Maybe Mr. Bay has found a way to take all of the best elements and incorporate them into one movie! It looks visually stunning but, the original will be hard to beat.


----------



## Devils Chariot

Mr. Bay will make you hate freddy. Take my word for it. Everything he touches turns to sh*t. i have been watching him for at least 10 years. all crap.


----------



## muhahahahahaha

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## MooreEnt24

muhahahahahaha said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


indeed


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Burn victims have suffered worse. I'm still very much looking forward to this redo. Yeah, I'm as burned out on the remakes as the rest of the genre's fans, but let's just see how it plays out.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Jackie Earle Haley discusses the reshoots that they just finished up:

http://scifiwire.com/2010/01/why-nightmare-on-elm-stre.php


----------



## Johnny Thunder

STYD is reporting that a new trailer for the flick will play along with The Crazies, opening next weekend, and that it will also be shown on Tuesday during the Olympics.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

For your consideration - a new trailer.

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=14278

So whatchu think??


----------



## Johnny Thunder

For your consideration - a new trailer.

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=14278

So whatchu think??


----------



## Spartan005

It actually looks pretty good. Although I'm kind of worried about Freddy not being quite menacing enough. Jackie's only 5'5" for starters and his height (or lack thereof) shows quite a bit in the trailer. Other than that the look is okay along with the voice and the acting all around looks pretty solid. I'll be seeing it in theaters for sure


----------



## scarymovie

I definitely want to see it! I also heard that there will be another Scream sequel coming out!


----------



## MooreEnt24

I'm growing more and more optimistic about this new Nightmare flick. That recent trailer really did it for me.


----------



## maximpakt

That was what I liked most about Freddy. He didnt just lumber around silently hacking people like Jason. I like a killer with a sense of humor.



morbid mike said:


> I just hope they go back to Evil Freddy and not witty catch Phrase Freddy(welcome to prime time bitch)(oooooooo what a rush) seriously he should'nt talk just kill.....And also let Rob Zombie direct it so it don't suck!!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

New movie poster is up -










I likey.


----------



## MooreEnt24

That. Is. Awesome.


----------



## scourge999

Cool poster. The scale looks off to me. Freddy looks like a tiny, skinny little man. Not very scary. That said, I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Fun, kids!

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/19570


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Here's the first clear close up of Haley's makeup.

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/19678

I like it.


----------



## Hauntiholik

The makeup looks great.


----------



## The Creepster

Wheres his cool retro van and fringe jacket? Awwww Kelly...Where are you the team needs you!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr Morbius

That look is clearly inspired from burn victims with skin grafts. Did Freddy have skin grafts? I think he was burned to death. Although the makeup looks great, it isn't consistent with what happened to FK, and it bothers me a bit.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

We'll have to see what the plot dictates Doc, but I love that the design is based more on authentic burn victim anatomy and looks more realistic, at least to me.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The MPAA has finally rated the film - and it will indeed be "R" for "for strong bloody horror violence, disturbing images, terror, and language."

Look for the blood, violence, terror and whatnot on 4/30.


----------



## MooreEnt24

Johnny Thunder said:


> The MPAA has finally rated the film - and it will indeed be "R" for "for strong bloody horror violence, disturbing images, terror, and language."
> 
> Look for the blood, violence, terror and whatnot on 4/30.


THANK THE GODS! The last thing we needed was another PG-13 horror disaster. Now I can go to the theatre without worrying about 13 year olds giggling in the row behind me.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Johnny Thunder said:


> We'll have to see what the plot dictates Doc, but I love that the design is based more on authentic burn victim anatomy and looks more realistic, at least to me.


I agree, I like it too. It's very well done, but there clearly is a difference between a burn victim and a treated burn victim. He looks treated to me. If indeed he was treated before death, and I have to at least assume he is dead to remain consistent with the Nightmare concept, then so be it. I know, I'm making too much of this, but for some weird reason I just can't get past this. I hope it doesn't ruin it for me.


----------



## Spartan005

Cool new clip just came out

http://www.heyuguys.co.uk/2010/04/21/another-nightmare-on-elm-street-clip-appears/

The voice sounds great. Jackie is going to be awesome. Nuff' said


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Reminder, today be the day, gang!

http://www.nightmareonelmstreet.com/

I'm supposed to check it out tonight with Baker. Hopefully we don't get arrested.


----------



## DeathTouch

Planning on seeing it tomorrow. It better be good!


----------



## Perk-a-Dan

I read Ed Gonzalez's review and it was not favorable. And that's the only critic whose judgment I trust on remakes.

As usual, I'm gonna pass.


----------



## DeathTouch

I was able to see the movie yesterday. I thought it was good. With all the reviews I thought it was going to be bad. But actually it was pretty well done. Of course if I compare it to the old one it would lose in comparison. There were a few parts that seems to go a little slow and few actors that could have boosted up their acting skills but I loved the gore factor and the special effects. Freddy’s mask I wish was a little better. Yes his face was all burned up etc, but it was missing something. So if I were to review this movie by itself and not comparing to the older Nightmare on Elmstreet I would give it a B. If I compare it to the older Elm Street I would have to give it a C. Mainly because no one, and I mean no one can out do Englund. But this movie wasn’t over commercialized like NightMare on Elm Street 2 and beyond from the older series.


----------



## Night Watchman

I loved the comment in the review by my local paper. The review was done by Kevin Williamson, QMI AGENCY.

"The Hitcher, The Texas Chainsaw Massacre, Friday the 13th, Prom Night, Halloween-- honestly, is creating a never-before-seen homicidal maniac who stalks and eviscerates nubile virgins really so difficult? Is it that much easier to recycle a 1984 supernatural slasher flick best remembered for its subsequent sequelized descent into self-parody?"

He did say that it was bearable and better than most remakes.


----------



## morbidmike

I saw it it was ok but I was hoping for better the first on O saw I was 14 yrs old and I didnt sleep well for 2 weeks that is what I was hoping for on this one I thought was good effects but I just was hopeing for more but that is just my opinion


----------



## Sinister

I gave it two out of a possible five stars. Jackie Earle Haley did the best he could with the source material, but there just wasn't enough for him to really work with. He was perversely creepy, but as for his "victims' they were wooden at best and seemingly sleepwalked through much of the film. With the exception of Haley, there wasn't once convincing performance in the whole thing. I had no sympathy for many of the characters; Rooney Mara (Nancy) did not do her predecessor proud. 

It's an okay film, but one I have no desire to ever see again.


----------

